# Boot.ini /numproc confusion



## enticer86 (Oct 11, 2007)

I found this piece of info to improve system performance in WinXP by tweaking the MSCONFIG BOOT.INI

/numproc=number
This switch sets the number of processors that Windows will run at startup. With this switch, you can force a multiprocessor system to use only the quantity of processors (number) that you specify. This switch can help you troubleshoot performance problems and defective CPUs. 


However, since my computer displays only "1" as an option, i gues thts coz i dont hav a dual core. Does tht mean only dual cores display option 1 and 2?

My cousin bot his PC in 2004 June. I was just tweaking his pc and cleaning stuff and cming to this numproc i saw his PC has the option of using 2 processors too

Does it mean he has a DUAL CORE? :O


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 11, 2007)

yep that will be shown wen its Dual core


----------



## enticer86 (Oct 11, 2007)

but my cousin's pc was bot in 2004 n it was not dual core... 
i saw the system properties too ... its an Intel 2.80 Ghz Celeron processor


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 11, 2007)

wats ur operatio system?


----------



## enticer86 (Oct 11, 2007)

XP prof..
he uses XP home... now dont tel me its becoz of diff WIN versions


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 11, 2007)

^^^ That mebee coz of HyperThreading technology where the OS sees 2 procs. Just check in Device Manager.


----------



## enticer86 (Oct 11, 2007)

its an intel cel 2.8 Ghz proc...
thts wht system properties say
and anywys in 2004 HT was not tht common


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 11, 2007)

HT was common in 2004 end, when I got my computer. But that's not the point cause Celeron never did have a HT


----------

